# Elephant nose and butterfly fish



## kingmed (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon that I am wanting to have some unusual or odd ball fish, I'm thinking about having one or two butterfly fish, some small 2-3 inch bumblebee catfish and I was even thinking about getting an elephant nose but I've read they get to big for a 55 and are a little harder to care for. Does anyone have any advise on what would be a good odd ball fish for the tank.


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

Well I can tell that the Elephantnose fish isn't for the everyday fish keeper. They are really picky fish and hard to take care. Water parameters need to be right on for them and getting them to eat can be a bit of a trick. Also they really need to be a 75 gallon or bigger. Also have read different things on this but say they need to be in groups some say they do best by their self.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, elephantnoses can be tricky. Some eat anything, most will starve to death without the finest of live foods. Usually agreed that they need to be kept in groups of five, and five 9" fish isn't a good fit in tanks. I personally decided my 90 gallon wouldn't be enough for a group of these fish.

Oddballs.. hmm, there's the leopard ctenopoma. You could also look into an African knife (smaller than the black ghost knife).


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

ive owned Leopard Ctenopoma, and they were my favorite fish ive ever owned, i would highly recomend them


----------



## ChuckinMA (Nov 28, 2012)

In addition to the noted finickiness with eating, my experience was the elephant nose fish are quite adept at jumping out through small openings in the aquarium cover. They do look cool, though, so I certainly appreciate the appeal.


----------



## cpwebsite (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree don't get elephant fish, a group of 5 should ideally be in around a 125 aquarium. however i don't know a lot about oddball fish so i'll let more experienced people answer the rest of your questions.


----------

